
Girl Scouts to offer cybersecurity badges - woodandsteel
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-girl-scouts-cybersecurity-20170713-story.html
======
woodandsteel
I wonder if they will offer a badge for pen testing.

It could be really embarrassing for a big bank or corporation if its systems
got penetrated by a 10 year old girl.

